# Bolivia Finca Machacamarca De Berengula 2011



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

I have just made an espresso with the following coffee *Bolivia Finca Machacamarca De Berengula 2011* and I must say very very good


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Good to know! I have a bag in the post...!


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi I opened mine the day I got them on the 2nd but today they are smoother thats a 5 day rest.


----------



## E61 (Apr 1, 2010)

These beans make for the best Espresso and Cap I have tasted. I wish you could get them all year long.


----------

